# Structural I References



## deviationz (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys:

What reference materials other than the required codes did you take with you for the PE exam? I am just trying to get an idea of what reference you would have thought was useful during the exam?

Thanks


----------



## MOOK (Mar 9, 2010)

Any sloved problems book you have, take it with you to the exam. Of course, the latest codes and your own personal notes are very important.


----------



## deviationz (Mar 9, 2010)

MOOK:

By solved problems book, you are not necessarily referring to steel/concrete/masonry textbooks, are you? Sorry if it sounds ridiculous that I am asking, but I am trying to figure out what previous test takers might have found useful/think that might been useful.


----------



## MOOK (Mar 9, 2010)

deviationz said:


> MOOK:By solved problems book, you are not necessarily referring to steel/concrete/masonry textbooks, are you? Sorry if it sounds ridiculous that I am asking, but I am trying to figure out what previous test takers might have found useful/think that might been useful.


Let me be more specific:

1- Concrete design for Civil and structural PE exam

2- Timber design for Civil and structural PE exam

3- ICC/SEAOC V. 1

4- Masonry designers guide

5- SERM

6- Seismic Design of building structures

7- NCEES example books


----------



## DAVE9999 (Apr 1, 2010)

MOOK said:


> deviationz said:
> 
> 
> > MOOK:By solved problems book, you are not necessarily referring to steel/concrete/masonry textbooks, are you? Sorry if it sounds ridiculous that I am asking, but I am trying to figure out what previous test takers might have found useful/think that might been useful.
> ...


Can you bring all of the above to the SEI exam?


----------



## parthurvt (Apr 2, 2010)

You most certainly can bring those references to the exam. I would also suggest the Kaplan structural series, and I really benefited from these "Codemasters" S.K. Ghosh Codemasters.


----------



## MOOK (Apr 2, 2010)

DAVE9999 said:


> MOOK said:
> 
> 
> > deviationz said:
> ...


It depends on your state?


----------



## knelli (Apr 2, 2010)

MOOK said:


> DAVE9999 said:
> 
> 
> > MOOK said:
> ...


I think it does depend on your state. From what I hear, Illinois does NOT allow solved problem books, but most other states do.


----------



## IL_Struct_Eng (Apr 8, 2010)

It most certainly does depend on state! In Illinois you can't have any problem books, or any book at all that is created for test preparation--no Kaplan/PPI books are allowed at all (including SERM)! Lucky us.

Many (most?) people don't realize this. They don't make it very easy to find the info, but it is buried in the Illinios-specific exam details.


----------

